# Redfish Patties



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

We rented a house in POC on memorial day, and the neighbors made some redfish patties. OMG!!! Those things were excellent! Just wondering if anyone has a good recipe for them.:cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

found googling... sounds good, little bit of work 


Rio Grande Redfish Patties
by Captain Cliff Fleming 



Ingredients:

1 or 2 lbs Redfish fresh garlic
red onion\green onion\yellow onion\white onion
green chili (Anaheim pepper) \ Poblano pepper \chili Serrano \ bell pepper
2 eggs
premium crackers \ Wheatsworth
Tabasco sauce
salt
pepper
fresh lemon\lime\key limes
mild olive oil\canola oil
cayenne pepper
sugar white

Cooking:

There are many ways and combinations to mix these spices and vegetables the sky is the limit so lets go.

In a non stick skillet place a little olive oil fish fillets and small amounts of finely chopped garlic, peppers, onion; add a little Tabasco, cayenne pepper, lemon juice, pepper and salt if needed. Cook till done then place to side. This will look and taste great as is but don't eat it yet. Allow to cool a little and drain and save juice.

In a mixing bowl crush 1 package of crackers add 2 eggs, add precooked fish add finely chopped peppers, onion, lemon juice, Tabasco, cayenne pepper to taste, and 1 teaspoon sugar, salt and pepper to taste. This will probably be a little dry now add fish juices till the mixture is moist and will mold into patties firm enough to deep fry. Heat canola oil enough to halfway cover patties and fry till golden browned or about 5 minutes each side.

Remove from oil and drain.

Serve immediately with fresh lemon wedges or catsup.

Chilled in the refrigerator and served the next day are one of my favorites so make enough for leftovers.

You may substitute any kind of fish or combinations of fish frozen fish or sardines. My dad tricked me one time with sardines and I loved it and that is how this recipe came about.

Mix and match hot peppers or milder peppers till you develop a special mixture of your own remember the sky is the limit. Use one kind of pepper or onions or all kinds use your imagination. Your gonna love em if you like fish or salmon patties; shark; flounder; orange roughy; shrimp; scallops, etc., or any mixture thereof.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

You can use any crab stuffing recipe and just subsitute the crab with Red fish, i like to blacken my reds, then flake them apart and add to your mixture.

I have a good family recipe at home, if i can remember i will bring it and post it tomorrow. You can not tell the difference between the crab and red.

I either pan fry them or bake in the oven either way, big hit at my house!


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

*Use redfish instead of trout.*
_1/2 stick butter
1/2 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped bell peppers
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/2 tsp salt (or less if you use a salty- cajun seasoning)
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
*1 good-sized trout (no idea how much to tell ya, I just
cook what they bring me) *baked, deboned, and flaked
1 Tb flour
1 cup water (dash of hotsauce added)
20 Club crackers (the Keebler "Club" crackers are key, here)
1 cup dried bread crumbs
1 Tb Emeril's rustic rub or other cajun seasoning
1/4 cup veggie oil

- Chop all veggies tiny
- Heat butter in skillet over med-high heat. Add onions, bell pepper, celery, salt, and cayenne. Cook 7-8 minutes or until tender and lightly browned. Add the trout and mix all together. 
-Dissolve flour into water and hotsauce. Stir into skillet. Stir for ~4 minutes or until thickened slightly. Remove from heat and cool.
- Crumble crackers and add to cooled mixture. Form into patties (add more cracker crumbs if too "wet" to form into patties)
- To the breadcrumbs, add the rustic rub or other seasoning. Coat the patties with this.
- Heat oil in skillet. Pan-fry patties ~3 minutes on each side or until browned. (we like ours pretty dang brown and "crunchy" on the outside)
- Let patties sit on paper towel to drain.
_These are great for several days. Make them hotter with more hotsauce and seasoning.


----------

